# Rollers in NY



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm looking to get a few rollers. Anyone keep rollers in New York?


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> I'm looking to get a few rollers. Anyone keep rollers in New York?


Theres a guy that keeps very good rollers here in North Jersey. He breeds for color also for performance, and has 35+ years of experience breeding them. He lives about 20 min from George Washington Bridge. If you want pm me and i will give you his number or email.
HE ALSO SHIPS BIRDS TOO.


----------

